# Korrekturlesen für Referat (CPU)



## Saheeda (9. Dez 2014)

Hallo,

ich muss für die Berufsschule (1. LJ) ein Referat zur CPU ausarbeiten. Da ich davon nicht allzu viel Ahnung habe, wäre es nett, wenn jemand nochmal gegenliest und mir sagt, wo ich kompletten Stuss erzähle bzw. ob ich irgendwo zu ungenau bin.

Mein Partner hat als Thema noch Einbau, Leistungskenngrößen und Performancesteigerung, das fehlt bei mir also bewusst.
Kühler und Chipsatz sind komplett eigene Thema und haben mit uns nichts zu tun.

Anhang anzeigen Referat_CPU.pdf


----------

